# Compactsieve 2 anschließen



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2012)

Hallo!
Ich habe vor mir den Compactsieve 2 als Vorfilter für meinen 2-Kammerfilter zu besorgen.
Wie muss ich den jetzt an den Kammerfilter anschließen? Ich habe gelesen, dass das aus dem CS fließende Wasser immer oberhalb des Wasserspiegels (Teich oder in meinem Fall Filter) sein muss. Dann muss aber doch der hintere Deckel meines Kammerfilters permanent ab sein, damit das Wasser aus dem CS da von oben reinfließt. Das sähe doch bescheuert aus.:? Dann würde es da ja auch reinregnen. Muss ich dann eine ganze Bude bauen mit Dach? Oder in den Deckel ein Loch rein, dass das Rohr so gerade reinpasst...
Den normalen Filtereingang kann ich anscheinend nicht mehr nutzen,oder? Zumindest beim CS.

VG, Corny


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Hey, 

Vom CS ein Rohr in/an den Filter !

Wie sieht dein Filteranschluss denn aus? Hat der nur einen Schlauchanschluss?

sonst wie du meinst in den Deckel ein Loch bohren, dass ein Rohr reinpasst


----------



## Nori (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Hallo Corny,
adaptieren lässt fast alles:
Du kannst nur den DN 70 vom CS nicht auf 1x1,5" verengen. Auf 2" geht bei kleiner Pumpenleistung (bis ca. 4000-er) - ansonsten heisst es auf 2x1,5" (oder auf 2x2") adaptieren - das geht mit einem Abzweig, der von DN 70 auf DN 50 und DN 40 aufteilt - dann noch den DN 50 Ausgang auf DN 40 reduzieren mittels Übergangstück (ist alles aus dem Baumarkt) - du musst nur dann von den grauen Rohren DN 40 auf die Tüllen vom Filter in 1,5" verbinden - nimm da kurze Gewebeschläuche, keinen Teichschlauch.
Ist zwar aufwändig, aber machbar.
Der Auslauf des CS sollte etwa 5 cm über den Einläufen des Filters stehen.

Die einfachere Version ist halt die Sticksäge und das Loch im Deckel!


Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

könnte mir jemand das mal aufzeichnen oder bilder von seinem cs zeigen? bin nicht so der experte, was rohre verlegen angeht.


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

hier, das ist mein filter: http://wir-haben-billiger.de/Teichfilter-Koi-Filter-Teich-UV-C-Klaerer_5
der hat hinten 2 eingänge, obwohl einer zu ist, aber den kann man glaube ich abschrauben und dann aufmachen.
der hat einen schlauchanschluss, wo ja momentan der schlauch von der uvc reingeht und einen, wo keine tülle dran ist. der wie gesagt zu ist.


----------



## Nori (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Sorry,
ich hab nene Fehler reingebracht.
Das Verteilerstück verteilt DN 70 auf DN 50 und DN 70 - dann musst du einmal auf DN 40 reduzieren und der große Abgang auf DN 50 und dann auf DN 40.

Wenn du in meinem Album das Bild des Filters anschaust, dann ist das die Anordnung von DN 70 auf 2 mal DN 50 nur wird hier nicht aufgeteilt, sondern wieder zusammengefasst ist aber vom Material und Aussehen das gleiche - nur müsstest du noch jeweils eine Reduzierung von DN 50 auf DN 40 reinstecken - dann ein Stückchen DN 40 Rohr, auf das sich der 1,5" Schlauch schieben lässt (etwas anwärmen und Silikonspray verwenden dann geht das easy) und dann gehst auf deine 2 Filteranschlüse mit 1,5".

Wir sprechen schon noch von deiner 6000-er Pumpe, oder???

Gruß Nori


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

 Nori exzellente Anleitung/Beschreibung


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

danke nori. mal sehen, ob ich das hinkriege. ja, ich habe noch die 6200er-pumpe. 
also wieviele rohre brauche ich dann insgesamt? und 2 schläuche. außerdem bräuchte ich dann doch auch noch eine tülle für den zweiten filtereingang, da ist ja keine dran.


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

hier steht,dass mein filter nur 1 einlauf hat: Anschlüsse: 	1 Einlauf , 1 Auslauf
wahrscheinlich,weil der andere zu ist.
geht das dann auch mit nur einem einlauf?


----------



## MarcKopfmann (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Ich habe das so gelöst:

Bild 1 zeigt den Anschluss ohne UVC


----------



## Nori (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Du hast doch den TF 25, oder?
Der hat doch 2 Einläufe - ansonsten bohr einfach ein zweites Loch hinein auf der Höhe des originalen Einlaufs und mach ne Schraubtülle ran (gibts im Fachhandel für ein paar Euro).

Mit einem Einlauf geht das mit der Pumpe nicht - außer du gehst durch den Deckel mit DN 70.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Hallo Marc mit welcher Pumpe???

Gruß Nori


----------



## MarcKopfmann (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Es handelt sich um eine Gardena Pumpe mit 7500 Liter/Stunde Pumpenleistung. Das Wasser wird von einem Oase Standskimmer angesaugt. Jedoch musste ich ein Y-Stück einbauen und das Wasser zusätzlich über einen zweiten Filter speisen, da sonst der Compactsieve überläuft...


----------



## Nori (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Da dann ist es doch so wie ich Oben schon sagte - das geht mit einer kleinen Pumpe bis ca. 4000 Lit/h.
Das liegt nur an deiner Reduzierung, ansonsten verträgt der CS bis ca 15000 Lit/h - ich hatte mal versuchshalber ne 7500 Laguna und ne 11500-er Tetra zusammen angeschlossen, da ging er auch über.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

also brauche ich jetzt unbedingt 2 einläufe oder geht es auch wie bei marc mit einem?


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

ja, ich hab den tf 25. der hat eigentlich 2 einläufe, an einem ist der schlauch von der uvc dran im moment, der andere ist ohne tülle und dicht, also zu.


----------



## Nori (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Dann aktivier den zweiten Einlauf und schalte deinen UVC vor den CS.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

der uvc kommt sowieso vor den cs. wieso brauche ich unbedingt zwei einläufe vom cs in den filter? weil das wasser dann wegen der hohen fördermenge der pumpe dann im filter überläuft oder warum?

hier sind ein paar bilder von meinem filter:


----------



## Nori (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Weil du mit der Pumpenleistung vom Auslauf des CS her (der ja in Schwerkraft arbeitet) mindestens im Bereich DN 50 bist.

Wenn du noch stärker pumpst bist du im Bereich dass der DN 70 notwendig ist und über 15000 Liter schafft der DN 70 das Wasser auch nicht mehr.

Ich wusste übrigens gar nicht, dass es den TF 25 auch in grün gibt - passt gut in die Landschaft.
Da ist doch alles herrlich vorgesehen - ist doch dann einfach anzuschliessen...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

ok, ich verstehe. dann brauch ich beide anschlüsse.
wie kriege ich den zweiten auf? abschrauben und dann das plastikteil? raussägen?

den filter gibt es nicht in grün, habe ich angesprayt.  sieht echt besser aus als schwarz. sollten die hersteller mal in grün fabrizieren, der cs ist ja auch grün.
habe ihn soeben bestellt. hoffentlich kriege ich dann alles hin mit den rohren und schläuchen...


----------



## Nori (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Für mich sieht das wie ein Verschluss aus - ist fraglich ob da gesägt werden muss - mal die Schrauben lösen und schauen was passiert.
Übrigens: Wenn du den Filter bei Wagner bestellt hast kannst dort auch mal wegen der Tülle nachfragen - die sind dort sehr hilfsbereit und versenden recht zügig.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

alles klar. dann rufe ich da morgen mal an beim zac wagner.


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

mal ne andere frage: wie oft wechselst du eigentlich deine uv-birne?


----------



## Nori (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Mein UVC läuft nur ca. 16 Std. am Tag von April bis Oktober - ich wechsel alle 2 Jahre, wobei man im 2-ten Jahr schon merkt, dass die Röhre etwas nachlässt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## MarcKopfmann (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Einmal im Jahr sollte man die UVC-Leuchte wechseln.


----------



## Nori (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Ich geh nach den Betriebsstunden - da heisst es (auch bedingt vom Lampentyp) 6-8000 Stunden.
In 2 Jahren komm ich auf ca. 6800 Stunden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

ich habe sie 24std an von märz bis november. dann sollte ich sie mal wechseln.
was passiert denn,wenn die röhre nachlässt? entstehen dadurch dann auch mehr partikel im wasser, also schwebstoffe? oder bezieht sich das bei der uvc ausschließlich auf schwebeALGEN? die färben ja das wasser grünlich.


----------



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

@ Nori:
mein cs ist heute angekommen.
könntest du mir netterweise nochmal übersichtlich aufschreiben, welche rohre ich jetzt brauche? 1,5´´-schlauch habe ich noch zuhause. 
vielen dank!


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Hallo, du brauchst folgende Rohre aus dem Baumarkt:
1 Abzweig mit Eingang DN 70 und Ausgang DN 70 und mit DN 50
1 Reduzierung DN 70 auf DN 50
2 Reduzierungen DN 50 auf DN 40
2 Kurze DN 40 Rohre (Übergang zum Schlauch) - du benötigst 2 Muffen, also nimm 2 kurze Rohre und nicht 1 langes Rohr.
Es geht mit Gewebeschlauch viel besser als mit einem Spiral-Teichschlauch - nimm lieber 1m 1,5" Gewebeschlauch mit.
Schellen in Edelstahl für 1,5"
Ob du noch Bögen etc. brauchst (die würde ich dann in DN 70 verlegen und danach erst reduzieren) weiss ich nicht - kommt auf die Situation vor Ort an.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

ok, danke dir. wieso geht das mit dem gewebeschlauch viel besser?


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Probier ganz einfach deinen 1,5" Spiralschlauch über das DN 40 Rohr zu stülpen - wenns geht sei froh (versuch es ruhig auch mit Anwärmen).
Ich hab halt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade für solche Aktionen Gewebeschläuche besser sind und sich auch leichter Anbringen lassen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

achso, das rüberstülpen geht leichter, verstehe. na dann glaub ich dir natürlich und werde mir nen gewebeschlauch holen. quanta costa?


----------



## Nori (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Du brauchst doch nur ein kurzes Stück - keine Ahnung was das kostet. (ich hab bei Thomas Philipps für 7m 2" Gewebe-Druckschlauch 4 € gezahlt (das sind die grünen Stutzen an meinem Filter im Album) - ich denke dafür bekommst du im Baumarkt 0,5m mit 1,5" )

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

alles klar. werde ich schon hinkriegen.


----------



## Corny80 (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

ich hab mir die rohre heute beim obi geholt. aber einen gewebeschlauch in 1,5´´ gibt es weder dort noch beim knauber. den muss ich mir wohl aus dem internet bestellen. wo hast du deinen denn her? in baumärkten scheint es einen in der größe nicht zu geben.
meinen cs hab ich hinter (manche würden jetzt auch vor schreiben  ) den tf 25 auf einen erdhügel gesetzt, so dass ich jetzt nur noch ganz wenig schlauch brauche.die ausläufe sind ca. 5 cm über den einläufen des kammerfilters. den zweiten eingang des tf´s werde ich dann noch abschrauben, ne tülle habe ich schon. werde dann noch __ efeu oder sowas drumpflanzen. zum glück ist der cs dunkelgrün.


----------



## Corny80 (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

wäre der hier ok? http://www.voelkner.de/products/161...ce=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=S22180


----------



## Nori (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Compactsieve 2 anschließen*

Der wäre ok.

Gruß Nori


----------

